# question about wall tents



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you in advance for all input. Ever since I was a kid, I have dreamed about camping in a wall tent, guess it just strikes a cord with me. After this past week of sleeping in a friend's fifth wheel, and having several issues, I am now determined to make my dream a reality. I have found Davis tents and Montana tents in a short look through the interweb, and after doing a quick search on here, it seems that those are the two that come highly recommended. Other than military surplus stores (there are 2 I plan on checking out within a short drive), is their any other companies I should possibly check out? I am currently thinking I will go with a Davis, as they seem like they are the highest recommended, thinking a 14x16 size. Would like it to be able to sleep 4 comfortably, and up to 6 on occasion. I am not concerned about packing, if I have to do that, I will not have companions lol. I was thinking door in front and back, woodstove forward of center and to the side. Again, just in research mode for now, waiting to find a deal, or sale, or something. Not interested in propane, as I cut wood for heat for my house, so wood is not an issue. Will be used for a 10 day trout camp opener of trout and 10 day bow camp early Nov, both in LP. Again, thanks for your input on this, just trying to find the best for my money, and there has to be more than 3 options out there.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Yakima. Panther primitives. Just punch white canvas tents in to search engine.
Looked quite a while when into shooting blackpowder but did not buy one. On occasion someone at a shoot sells a used one when changing their style or sized shelter. Knowing what size, thickness of canvas, treatment of canvas you desire important in shopping.
The treatment of canvas is a big price consideration, sunforger ect.. Fire retardant a must with a stove. A highly respected manufacturer in shooting circles back when, was four seasons. In Mi.. Check out their wall tents. http://www.fourseasons-tentmasters.com/


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I did a lot of looking before I bought. Do Yourself a favor and check out Panther Primitives. I have one of their Trappers (Pyramid tent) tents + Baker Lean-to. A Friend has one their Wall tents. Panthers are very popular with Buck Skinners and Primitive Archers for a reason - quality ! Their catalog is VERY informative. Good luck !


----------



## accumarkuser (Jan 11, 2013)

I have had both Davis and Montana tents in the biggest size that I use for elk camp. I find little difference in them. If you take care of them properly, they will last a lifetime. I had one stored in a loft of my mini barn and the ants found it. Now it has holes in the roof. The angle kit to make the interior frame is well worth the money. I can set it up and take it down by myself.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought a 12x14 Wilderness and fly from the walltentshop.com 

Owner is a veteran, seems to assist, happy so far, price is certainly less than the name branded ones. The key to longevity is proper storage when you are complete. We are using one that is at least 60 years old. Its getting thread bare, but still works fine, its an odd size, 14x16x3.5 wall height. We have an aluminum frame for it. I have a conduit (EMT) for the wilderness.

Also using a cylinder stove (yukon) with a pellet burner, since we can haul pellets across the bridge, but not firewood.

I previously had a reliable tent & tipi wall tent, outgrew that one, no complaints.

good luck in your search.


----------



## TristanEvers (Oct 28, 2014)

The wall tent, also known to as a cabin tent, has a historical past and a heritage as old as the nation. It given shelter from the most extreme elements for our early founders, trappers, miners, and hunters. new and modern designs make sure the highest specifications of construction, materials, ease and comfort.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

One other thought, be sure to get a waterproof fly of some type, it will save your canvas from UV damage (the sun) and keep the roof dry as well.

We have used heavy (too heavy) canvas fly, tarp from the local HW store, and this year, bought a fly which is a vinyl material, that is heavier than the average tarp, but much lighter than the canvas one we had. 

makes me a happy camper.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

I have a 14 x 16 Montana Canvas. Bought it after a guy used it for a week long hunt camp. I plan to upgrade the wood stove this year. I have a rain fly but haven't used it yet. It also has a separate floor which I'd reccommend rather than a sewn in floor. As you can see we have plenty of room for 2 people. We also have a stove/oven cook station set up across the door way from the wood stove. 

Good luck with your search. I found this one on Craigslist at a fraction of the cost. 

Mike


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

That is a SWEET setup Grouseman2!!!!!! I wanna get something simillar for U.P grouse n bear hunting.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks - I really look forward to grouse camp each year. Would like to winter camp sometime too...

Mike


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

that tent fly will also help prevent exhaust sparks/embers from burning a hole in the roof of the tent


----------

